# Mach5Audio MAW-10 review...



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

First off, I wasnt honestly expecting much from a $30 subwoofer. I figured it would sound decent, probably be a bit sloppy, and hopefully give me a little thump... Boy was i wrong, big-time...

I have tried a single MAW-10 in a 1.2 cube ported enclosure tuned to 26Hz, a pair in a 1.8 cube common chamber sealed enclosure, and lastly 4 of them in a 6 cube ported enclosure tuned to 45Hz(talk about a fart cannon!). I really wish I would of got around to making some different size enclosures tuned differently, but these were what I had lying around. 

1.2 cube ported enclosure tuned to 26Hz- Sub had great transient response in this enclosure, it was just as "fast" as the pair were in the sealed enclosure. I really enjoyed the response of this enclosure, and it was no doubt my most favored enclosure out of the 3 I tried. The low tuning helped it extend low, while not being over-powering. Even with any sort of tweeters hooked up, I actually enjoyed hearing the Exclusives and the single MAW-10 on the song Lateralus by Tool. Chemical Brothers- Star Guitar has an extremely fast bass-line, and this thing kept up PERFECTLY well with no overhang what-so-ever. Stayed very linear and tight even at high volumes. VERY impressive, if I do say so  

1.8 cube sealed enclosure for a pair - I never really have been a fan of sealed enclosures, unless a high xmax driver was used, because of the not-so-stellar low end performance. I guess I really like that lower octave to actually be noticed and a bit more pronounced than necessarily transparent. The subs were very accurate, and had great response between 40-80hz, opposed to the ported enclosure having great response from 25-60 or so. 

6 cube ported fart cannon- This was a common chamber enclosure built for sheer SPL. You know you have a loud system when you can set off multiple car alarms with the windows UP, lol. The subs were still accurate until you turned it up just before clipping, but once it became a bit painful they started to lose some accuracy, no big deal as this box wasnt going to make them shine in SQ  Id really of liked to get this metered, as it literally hurt off a mere 1000wRMS... They held up perfectly fine with no VC smells what-so-ever 

All-in-all, absolutely great drivers for the money! If you are on a budget, Id highly recommend these subwoofers!


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Any plans to play with any of the other mach5 drivers? these seem so tempting, but theres just so little information out at this point everything seems to be experiment and go...


----------



## Amish (Oct 2, 2006)

I had a pair of MLI-65s delivered this weeked I plan on running active. It'll take me a bit to get things installed, but I plan on writing a review the best I can. I may or may not have the ability to measure down the road so unfortunately it could be subjective. So far, so good - they don't look "special," but they do look well constructed. Based on the response curve I hope they'll work out!
Nat


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

Ga foo 88 said:


> Any plans to play with any of the other mach5 drivers? these seem so tempting, but theres just so little information out at this point everything seems to be experiment and go...


*Mach5Audio Forum  

I hope to be testing some soon myself! Just to add to that, Mark from Mach5 is a very good guy and I have not read a negative review yet about his products. The 18" is the best seller I think. I hope to try one out in my truck first but would like it to move to my home audio set up eventually.*


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I tried to order the 18", but it was out of stock  Pretty darn hard to beat at that price point.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

npdang said:


> I tried to order the 18", but it was out of stock  Pretty darn hard to beat at that price point.


*The last I heard, Mach5 has the next large shipment coming in soon. He will update it on the forum and his website also. *


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Sorry to dig this up, but I just received one of these subs, and I have to say that it's a very well built sub. Very, very nice for the price point.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

MiniVanMan said:


> Sorry to dig this up, but I just received one of these subs, and I have to say that it's a very well built sub. Very, very nice for the price point.


Exactly my thoughts


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

I just Ordered a 12" so we'll see how it works out. don't have any clue what I'm gonna do with it yet. But I have a few Ideas like My mom's Acura could really use a sub!


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I looked up the Mach5Audio site and saw this sub listed for $43. Though this is still a fantastic price, where did you pick-up for $30?


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

metanium said:


> I looked up the Mach5Audio site and saw this sub listed for $43. Though this is still a fantastic price, where did you pick-up for $30?


The site defaults to Canadian dollars I think, did you change to US dollars?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Of course I didn't! But I will now, Thanks!


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

I thought their shipping was a bit high. That would explain it. Blame Canada!


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Im starting a nice Mach5 collection... I have a single MAW10, MJ18, will be ordering a quartet of MLI-65s soon enough, and plan on using a couple of MAW-15s in the GF's car IB  

Mark is an AWESOME guy to deal with


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Mach5 will have a US distributor here very soon. *


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

denim said:


> *Mach5 will have a US distributor here very soon. *


i will probably be picking some 15s from you when the SSA shop has them


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

well, I recieved my 12" in the mail yesterday, I must say, very well built sub. It actually is exactly the same as my A/D/S subs, except for the cone, so no wonder it sounds so good. Right now I'm just breaking it in at work, so we'll see how it sounds for realzies in like a day or so. Running it in an older Q Logic pre-fab single 12" box at 1.12 cu.


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

where is their site? 


:edit: got it


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.mach5audio.com/index.php?osCsid=f8ce1391a1fe5655bab5fda3922ce62a


----------



## kaineilsen (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone know what shipping would be to California?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

kaineilsen said:


> Anyone know what shipping would be to California?


Depends on what you plan on having shipped. You can add stuff to your shopping cart and do a mock checkout to see what shipping will be for various items.


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

kaineilsen said:


> Anyone know what shipping would be to California?


*Shipping is included in the price on SSA.*


----------

